# Wolves on the prowl



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is from a traffic cam in Russia. Thats a cop in the vest pulling over the car with a headlight out...

Could it get this bad in the US?






PS: Those things are HUGE!

-DallanC


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Just remember if you see a pack of wolves in the road hit the gas pedal and swerve TOWARDS them! :lol:


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

8)


----------

